# Nikon D7500 coming



## ahsanford (Apr 7, 2017)

Nikon's 80D-killer is apparently en route:
http://photorumors.com/2017/04/07/nikon-announcement-next-week-new-d7500-dslr-camera-expected/

...looks like a lot like a D500-lite, which I'm sure will delight the Nikon crop users, but if they drop the D500 sensor in there, it would actually be a 4 MP drop from the 24MP the D7100 and D7200 had.

Has a sequel / mk II / next version of an SLR line ever gone _down_ in resolution?

- A


----------



## ajfotofilmagem (Apr 7, 2017)

I think we're unlikely to see a D7500 with less resolution than D7100 / D7200.
However it could be called D400, being a replacement of the old D300S.


----------



## ahsanford (Apr 7, 2017)

ajfotofilmagem said:


> I think we're unlikely to see a D7500 with less resolution than D7100 / D7200.
> However it could be called D400, being a replacement of the old D300S.



They skipped he D400 and just jumped to the D500. I see this as a straight D7200 replacement.

- A


----------



## 9VIII (Apr 8, 2017)

Even I might be tempted to get something with a D500 sensor, that thing basically has no downsides...
...Other than that it's stuck on a Nikon body.


----------



## SteveM (Apr 8, 2017)

Though I use a mklll and a MklV for weddings, I also own a D7200 - the true 5 stop ISO invariance is incredible, I hope they use a sensor which retains that feature. 
Though I use 580 and 600 flash units on and off camera, the little pop up flashes can be a life saver when you wish to travel light with high quality, Nikon dropped the pop up from the D500, I hope they don't for this.
I doubt I'll buy one, happy with what I have.
(Ps, the opposite zoom directions of Nikon and Canon is really annoying - I prefer Canon)


----------

